# "The 4000 blows" by Geve



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ok, ça marche pas très bien, puisque normalement c'est "The 400 blows", mais je ne suis pas à une approximation près. 
Mes deux cadeaux pour l'occasion : ton vrai visage et une manifestation de contentement.  
(oui, je sais, tu connais déjà, mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de préparer autre chose là !)


----------



## Mei

*Wow! Congratulations Geve!!!! Keep it up! *

Mei


----------



## Nunty

Wow, "Geve-specific" bugs and all? Impressive!
Thank you for your wonderful contributions!


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Geve ! ​ 
Merci pour ces 4000 messages "de fabrication artisanale" (et oui, j'l'aimais bien, moi, ta signature précédente. J'ai même pensé à un label !) 

Pour ce postiversaire, voici un nouveau bug pour ta collection 


PS: J'aime bien ta nouvelle signature aussi, mais si j'en parle, il faudra que je fasse un jeu de mot et là, je manque d'imagination donc chhhuuut...



edit: comme on me l'a demandé, je met le lien de l'étiquette originale : là


----------



## rsweet

Pour fêter votre 4000ième, proposez au serveur de bar de "hit me again."   The drinks are on me!


----------



## ElaineG

Merci Geve! Je suis une "lurker" dans le forum francais, donc je suis un fan caché. Mais j'apprends beaucoup de tes posts - toujours!


----------



## konungursvia

Remarque: je traduirais "coups" par "strokes" dans la plupart des cas, (mais pas dans celui des 400 coups).


----------



## Thomas1

Mes félicitations et remerciements pour ces 4000 messages dont j'ai appris vraiment beaucoup. Chapeau!!! Continue comme ça.


----------



## Jana337

Coucou Geve,

I promise I will never again unsubscribe you (unless you ask me to ).

Félicitations!

Jana


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, Geve._
​


----------



## elroy

Geve,

Ton esprit de coopération et ta sagacité sont irremplaçables!
 
*Félicitations! *​


----------



## América

*Merci, merci, merci, merci *


----------



## geve

Merci à tous  After visiting this place for a year, the passion doesn't seem to dwindle a tad... thanks to all of you. 
I like to think that not all my posts are bugs... but if that's what lurkers ask for then fine! 

Le label est magnifique Zaby, vraiment !   (mais est-ce que je dois y voir une subtile incitation à fermer mon artisanale boîte à camembert ?   )
Tiens Karine, moi aussi je peux dessiner - mal, mais je peux   

Well I'm off to ask the barman "hit me baby one more time" - I hope this won't get me unsubscribed from my favourite bar!


----------



## la reine victoria

Félicitations ma chère
Fantomette!​ 
Jamais loin de mon coeur,
toujours mon héroine.​ 

Je t'offre ce cadeau pour faire
encore beaucoup plus
de "blows"​ 


Ta Reine
View attachment 3461​


----------



## LaurentK

C’est mon troisième samedi ici. Comme le temps passe, je me souviens du 3 Septembre 2006 comme si c’était hier, toute une époque! J’avais découvert le forum par hasard (et pas rasé non plus, Serge, le poil de barbe a ceci de commun avec le gazon qu’il change visiblement de longueur le samedi).

  Mon tout premier forum, mais si. Le feu qui vous dévore, à parler dans le post, le frisson des rencontres, frôlement d’inconnus qui vous deviennent chair à pouvoir les toucher (laisse, poire ! fais vivre… -- moi aussi j’ai une pelle et un seau ). La journée on s’éloigne à en perdre le fil mais le soir il arrive qu’on vous scène-de-jalouse : c’est quoi ce fil, sur tes genoux !? (j’ai un laptop).

  Bientôt on La repère. Elle est impertinente dans la sagacité et elle est rigoureuse au milieu des mal-posts (c’est nouveau je l’essaye ici) qui brûlent les étapes, ignorent les relais. Elle est pas la seule comme ça (quoique vraiment comme _ça _si), mais là c’est d’elle qu’on parle, c’est sa fête alors laissez-moi continuer ! On resserre la sous-ventrière et on part au triple galop, histoire de la suivre un peu, _discrétos_ au fil des fils.

Dans les eaux non territoriales, pas question de rivaliser, elle a déjà viré deux bouées que t’as pas encore hissé. Mais comme t’as quand même des bases de navigation hauturière, tu dis respect, en amateur. Par contre (_en revanche_ c’est trop rancunier ) au retour de haute mer, tu la croises en eaux moins profondes et là tu peux pas t’empêcher de dire que tu t’caches pas à l’eau, tu restes, tu participes ; parce qu’elle a pas que le dos fin (ce qui explique sa cape protectrice), elle a le verbe aussi.

Et là tu trouves à qui parler!


----------



## geve

LRV, je promets de faire bon usage de ton cadeau : je vais l'utiliser pour booster mon compte de posts insensés. 

Laurent - Oh quelle belle prose, ah que je suis flattée qu'elle me soit adressée !   Je vois que nous avons plus d'un point commun : le goût pour les pâtés de mots (sans doute que le sable manque, par chez nous), un laptop-du-soir (espoir, PC du matin, turbin), wordreference comme lieu de défloraison forumesque... Les coïncidences sont troublantes. A ta place, je m'inquièterais : ça pourrait être un signe que tu vas finir comme moi ! 

Encore merci !


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations... et bravo pour ces trois petites et timides incursions sur le forum espagnol. 

PS : Tu n'as toujours pas mis l'avatar de Karine.


----------



## zam

4000 grands bravos sincères et chaleureux à une grande 'yuffer' du forum!















(tu ne croyais tout de même pas que j'allais te féliciter sans au passage t'enquiquiner avec un de ces néologismes à la noix qui irritent au plus haut point -surtout quand ils arrivent sans notice d'explication!).


----------



## ireney

Ah! At least I saw it in the same month with the first post. I am getting better and better! Congratulations  Very few people manage to make me laugh out loud and even combine excellent humour with interesting posts ( I love lurking around your posts in the French Forum too). Thanks


----------



## geve

Salut mickaël, ça fait un bail qu'on ne s'est pas gentiment houspillés ! On prend un coup de jaja pour fêter ça ? Comment ça, ça-vaut-pas-c'est-en-un-seul-mot ??  
Je vois que tu me pistes dans le forum espagnol... et donc, tu dois maintenant comprendre pourquoi je n'y vais pas plus souvent.  (Tiens, t'as oublié celle-là - oui le fil a été déplacé après, et alors ?)

Zam, c'est proprement dégeulasse et surtout indigne d'un membre du club des chaps. Le Urban dictionary - auquel je me vois contrainte de me référer en l'absence d'un vrai gentleman - me dit "yuffer is undefined". Quoi, je suis une chose indéfinie ??  Sans parler des caractères bizarres qu'une recherche google sur ce terme fait apparaître... Tout ça est très louche et j'ose espérer que tu m'aideras à faire toute la lumière sur cette obscure appellation. 
J'aime beaucoup ton nouvel avatar, en tout cas.

Ireney, you make me nervous now... Are there so many pervert lurkers among the regular members here??  ('cos they have to be pervert, if they read my posts) On attend ta contribution en français, alors ! Je te rassure, nous faisons très bon accueil aux pervers.


----------



## zam

Oui, mais tu oublies que j'ai été recalé au concours du parfait 'Chap' aux Olympiades (sur une faute technique -pantalon mal repassé, la faute à ma femme évidemment, comme toujours...).

Effectivement cet terme, c'est nouveau, ça vient de sortir, y'a quoi, 3 jours...

(tu ne crois tout de même pas que je suis assez 'ringard' pour employer des néologismes qui figurent déjà dans les dicos, hein?).

Encore un peu de perspicacité Geve, tu finiras par me le trouver ce foutu terme 'yuffer'...


----------



## geve

3 jours ? Pourtant, google news n'en dit rien. Etonnant.
Je suis surprise pour les Olympiades, ce n'est pas la version que j'avais eue. Dans la mienne, il était question de sandwich au concombre atterrissant malencontreusement dans le giron d'une élégante.

Je ne sais plus trop ce que je dois faire... déplacer cette discussion en PM, ou bien ouvrir un fil chez les English only peut-être ?


----------



## la reine victoria

> Je ne sais plus trop ce que je dois faire... déplacer cette discussion en PM, ou bien ouvrir un fil *chez les English only* peut-être ?


 



Attention Geve, ma petite, c'est là qu'on trouve la plupart des pervert lurkers.  





Ta Reine


----------



## DDT

Je suis en retard comme d'hab'...déjà vu, je sais
Je suis là pour te féliciter...déjà vu, je sais
Je t'ai amené quelque chose de...pas encore vu, je sais   

*CHAPEAU !!!*​
DDT


----------



## Eugin

Though we don´t meet regularly in the forums, I always enjoy your posts at both Cultural and Comments & Suggestions forums... You can become the heroin of the adventures of surfing in the mysterious world of WR´s forums!!! 

Thank you for your presence here and your humour!!!  

All the best for you!!!​


----------



## zam

geve said:


> 3 jours ? Pourtant, google news n'en dit rien. Etonnant.
> *Je ne sais plus trop ce que je dois faire... déplacer cette discussion en PM,* ou bien ouvrir un fil chez les English only peut-être ?


 
Ouais t'as raison, on va peut-être arrêter de se voir comme ça sur ce fil au vu et au su de tous, un méchant MOD va finir par nous alpaguer et on finira nos jours au cachot. Je suis d'accord, là ça devient vraiment trop dangereux. A tel point que je vois bien le jour où au lieu de parler des '4000 de La Courneuve' pour évoquer la peur, le risque, l'interdit, le danger absolu quoi, on parlera des '4000 de Geve'...

Bon, t'as trouvé alors???


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

4,000 congratulations, Geve!

It's a delight to be here with you.

Je te remercie quatre mille fois,
Chaska


----------



## carolineR

Dites-donc, tous, vous ne facilitez pas les félicitations simplettes  Difficile de trouver des idées après que les peintres thumbsup: Karine) et les poètes (quelle inspiration Laurent) ont déposé leur offrande! Après ça, je ne peux plus proposer que de timides ... qui n’en sont pas moins très sincères, Geve


----------



## geve

Jolie photo, DéDé, le costume te va très bien !  
¡Muchas gracias Eugin! I promise to send you the next volume of Fantomette's adventures, I think I'll call it "Fantômette et les fous du langage".  
Merci, Chaska, le plaisir est partagé ! 
Et merci, Caroline, mérité-je vraiment les applaudissements de cette foule en délire ? 

Zam, si ton post contenait des indices, je ne les ai pas trouvés... Veux-tu vraiment que j'aille voir ces voyeurs pervers d'anglophones ??


----------



## fenixpollo

This is second time I've posted to congratulate you on your 4000 posts, geve -- the first time, the server ate my post!  If posting twice doesn't tell you how much I care, I don't know what does... 

I didn't get to collaborate much with you on these last thousand posts, but the ones that I _did_ get to see were *smart*, *witty* and *fun*, as always.

*Thanks, E!* And *Happy Postiversary!*


----------



## cirrus

geve said:


> Ireney, you make me nervous now... Are there so many pervert lurkers among the regular members here??  ('cos they have to be pervert, if they read my posts) On attend ta contribution en français, alors ! Je te rassure, nous faisons très bon accueil aux pervers.



Geve you have found me out!!  

All the best and thanks for all your input


----------



## geve

Fenix I swear I am not responsible for this server glitch!! Thank you for your double congratulations then, much appreciated!

And glad to meet yet another pervert lurker - maybe that's just another word for "forum addict" after all?  Thank you, cirrus.


----------



## zam

Yuffer= Young Urban Female

Encore bravo.


----------



## anangelaway

Ah ! Geve ! Je rentre de vacances... toute bronzée, reposée (en fait trop bronzée, et trop reposée)  et donc un peu en retard pour te féliciter, donc... 


_Félicitations et Merci Geve-Geve ! _Tiens, un petit _guaro_ local pour ton _postiversary_ ! Attention, ça te soulève...


----------



## geve

Merci Angel, et bon retour de vacances ! (bientôt mon tour viendra !!) Tu crois que c'est bien raisonnable, ce guaro ? C'est un peu plus fort qu'une bière, peut-être ?   Bon d'accord, mais on trinque alors : salud ! 

Voilà qui va m'aider à me remettre de cette éreintante chasse au néologisme.


----------

